# LOA



## Valllllxx (Jun 8, 2020)

I am currently on LOA which ends the 27th of this month but I don’t really wanna go back should I go back for a while and put my two weeks in or how do I tell them I don’t want to go back .?? Am I able to do that ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2020)

Call your hr.  You can extend your loa depending on what type of loa it is. If you decide to quit, it is suggested to work for 2 weeks & leave on good terms. In case, you want to come back to spot later on.


----------

